# Wrath of God



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

How is the wrath of God being revealed today? I will wait on everyones comments and wrap it up with one word later. What are your thoughts?:texasflag


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

God's wrath is wrapped up in different packages. Sometimes it is this:

Romans1:24

Therefore God also gave them up to uncleaness, in the lusts of their hearts, to dishonor their bodies among themselves.

I personally think this is the worse. It would be better to be chastened by the Lord than to be allowed to continue in my sin.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with what grassman said and also I believe God is allowing us to destroy ourselves. We don't want God around, so he is letting us continue on without him. Eventually we will either destroy ourselves or come to our senses and repent & turn back to God.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

I fail to see how you can put it into one word but, I can't wait to see your one word reply Seeker. We have to remember that God's wrath is not anything like our anger. God's wrath is IN us. I can only narrow it down to these: THE SIN OF THE WORLD. I see that God's Wrath is being revealed in us every day. Rampant lying, cheating, greed, lustfulness. More and more people turning towards government for help instead of turning to Him for answers.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

You guys are on the right track. Yall are hot, so hot. Just one word. Can be a blessing or your worse nightmare. Anyone else want to take a stab at it? I want you guys to think about it. If I just said it, you would just blow it off.


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Divisiveness.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

knowledge?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Darkness


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Good ones. But nope. Keep trying.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

RT you know this..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Seeker said:


> RT you know this..


Death


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Last guess. Judgement.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Death


 Nailed it!

Gods wrath on humans has always been death. From the beginning. He told Adam and Eve both. You will pay for your sins by death.

For some it is a blessing. Others.. their worse nightmare.

But, do you know the one blessed person in the Bible who did not die? Very interesting read.

I knew you would be the one RT. Your good. You know your bible.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Your question was "How *is* the wrath of God being revealed *today*?" The end of times have not happened, the trumps have not trumped. Death will only come to those who do not pass His judgment. So how is death being revealed in us today? 

I'm not trying to start and argument with you. Let me just share my understanding. You seem want to liken God's wrath to man's anger. What is inside God is a mystery to us. _God's wrath is our experience of the total incompatibility of our sinful state before the Holiness of God_. Sin and God's holiness just don't mix. They can't keep company. They cannot coexist in the same spot. Bring them together and you can hear the conflict. Think of water spilled on a hot stove and hear the sizzle and popping and the steam as the water flees away. This is wrath, the complete incompatibility of two things. It is this way between sin and God's utter holiness. We must be purified before we can enter the presence of God otherwise we could never tolerate his glory. We would wail and grind our teeth and turn away in horror. The wrath is the conflict between our sin and God's holiness. God cannot and will not change so we must be changed. Otherwise we experience wrath. But notice the experience is in _us_ primarily and not God. God does not change, he is holy, serene, he is love. If we experience his wrath it is on account of us, not him.

And my answer to your 2nd question depends on your religion. If you are Catholic, the answer would be Mary. Most any other, the answer could be Enoch. And still others it would be Enoch and Elijah. But, do not forget Melchizedek, a priest who may even today walk this Earth. [Hebrews 7:3 ESV "He is without father or mother or genealogy, having neither beginning of days nor end of life, but resembling the Son of God he continues a priest forever."]


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not trying to start and argument with you. (Fair enough) 
Let me just share my understanding. 
You seem want to liken God's wrath to man's anger. (?) (No not my intention, another discussion some other time)
What is inside God is a mystery to us. (By all means)
_God's wrath is our experience of the total incompatibility of our sinful state before the Holiness of God_. (Understanding the meaning of "Riotousness" and we humans lacking it will help us understand we are not allowed in the presents of our Father. I agree. I see the wrath of God in a way a little differently. Example: 2 Samuel 6 vrs 6 and 7 for a start or 1 Samuel 6 vrs 19 or even Nadab and Abihu.. God gets angry, no doubt about it.)
God's wrath scares me.
Sin and God's holiness just don't mix. They can't keep company. They cannot coexist in the same spot. Bring them together and you can hear the conflict. Think of water spilled on a hot stove and hear the sizzle and popping and the steam as the water flees away. (Great example) 
This is wrath, the complete incompatibility of two things. It is this way between sin and God's utter holiness. We must be purified before we can enter the presence of God otherwise we could never tolerate his glory. (agree)
We would wail and grind our teeth and turn away in horror. The wrath is the conflict between our sin and God's holiness. God cannot and will not change so we must be changed. Otherwise we experience wrath. But notice the experience is in _us_ primarily and not God. God does not change, he is holy, serene, he is love. If we experience his wrath it is on account of us, not him.[/FONT][/COLOR]



And my answer to your 2nd question depends on your religion. If you are Catholic, the answer would be Mary. Most any other, the answer could be Enoch. And still others it would be Enoch and Elijah. But, do not forget Melchizedek, a priest who may even today walk this Earth. [Hebrews 7:3 ESV "He is without father or mother or genealogy, having neither beginning of days nor end of life, but resembling the Son of God he continues a priest forever."][/QUOTE]

(Enoch was the person I was looking for)(I do not have any input on Melchizedek (King of Justice). I have to take what little is said about him as what it says. Even scripture states that it is too complicated to explain. I just have to trust the bible and what little bit of information is said about him and have God explain it to me when it's time.) BTW, "King of Justice" scares me as well. There is no telling what is in store for us there. I do not study religions, I study the Bible so I do not have any input there. I do believe in a personal relationship with Jesus Christ who is now our High Priest. I am interested in anything you can contribute regarding Melchizedek though. I have never heard anyone be able to give much information about the "King of Justice". Man that meaning scares the nnnnyea.. out of me.

With all of this being said, God told humans that the wage for sin is "Death". To this day, all humans will die.


----------

